# R.I.P PS2



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 8, 2013)

> Having stopped shipping in Japan last year, The Guardian has confirmed with Sony that PlayStation 2 production has now ceased worldwide.
> 
> Let that sink in for a second. There are no more PlayStation 2 consoles being made. Anywhere. Once the new consoles already on shelves are gone, that's it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 8, 2013)

I still have my PS2 plugged in.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

I would think everyone has one by now.


----------



## Es (Jan 8, 2013)

Good night sweet prince. Your emulator has served me well


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine still has Persona 4 in it (slim)

Big boy got destroyed by a hammer


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2013)

All good things must come to an end.



> The PlayStation 2 is survived by one child, the PlayStation 3, and a nephew, the PlayStation Portable.



I chuckled as a tear went by.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 8, 2013)

RIP PS2... you brought me MGS3, FFX, and many more... too bad your successor is no where near the level of quality you are at..


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 8, 2013)

My one broke last year.

Damn...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Now cracks a noble heart. Good night, sweet prince,
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2013)

I kinda wish that I had purchased a PS2 back when I was a console gamer.  The system had a fantastic library of great games that I missed out on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2013)

RIP _your_ bitchass.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine's still pluged into the wall but not the TV. Really need to finish Nocturne and then start Phantasy star and FF XII.....


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2013)

It lived a long life. 

Mine sadly bit it six years ago, it's heart giving out in the middle of a pirates of the caribbean viewing.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2013)

Play my PS2 every few months. Need to buy a new one since the disc tray likes to act up sometimes and not stay closed. Shame new ones are like almost 200. Wish PS3 had a library like the PS2 but lazy Japanese developers rather make games for the PSP.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

Old news.

Alas, here goes the best console that ever was and there ever will be.

Playing it every week, same console is still working after 10+ years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2013)

it didn't die.. it will never die.. it lives in our hearts, plugged onto our TVs


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 8, 2013)

Still have mine plug'd in. With my ps3 sitting on top of it 

Though truth be told i havnt used it in a long time, but im sure it's fine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 8, 2013)

you monster.. your PS2 must be suffering carrying all that weight


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 8, 2013)

My Old brick PS2 still works. 
But yeah, it's a shame the PS3's libary is nowhere near as good as the PS2.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2013)

Wish I still had mine, you will be missed PS2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 8, 2013)

REST IN PEACE



Now watch your baby brother PS3 grow up.


----------



## Griever (Jan 8, 2013)

I still play my PS2, it has some great games  now watch as a major stockpile appears on Ebay.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2013)

Not saying goodbye to mine for nothing. 

Ending the life of a brave one like the PS2.


----------



## God (Jan 8, 2013)

I still rock with mine.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 8, 2013)

kinda sad my brick ps2 is just a wall ornament now

slim still works like a charm


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2013)

i have the big ps2 and it still works fine.


best home console in the industry so far.


----------



## Majinvergil (Jan 8, 2013)

I still play it ,now and then.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2013)

I need my PS2 to mod games that ain't hit the states.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2013)

over a decade...the most successful console of all time. Rest In Piece.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

All rise for the PS2 anthem


----------



## Baks (Jan 8, 2013)

My launch model PS2 still works fine after all this time.

Imo the PS2 is one of the best consoles ever.

The PS3's game library is trash compared to the greatness and variety of the PS2's. XP


----------



## James_L (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine still plugged in matter of fact I was playing X-men legends on it not to long ago great system with a library thats only rivaled by the NES RIP


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> All rise for the PS2 anthem


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2013)

Shadow of the Colossus, Okami, FFX...

My greatest respect.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2013)

I still have mine that I got in 2002. It's on it's last legs, but it's my precious friend with which I'll never part.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess it's time to lay PS2 and Clover to rest  

*jumps in the ditch* NO I WONT LEAVE YOU BURY ME WITH IT!!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2013)

RIP my favorite console of all the ones i have owned


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2013)

can't we just....put it on display for generations to come? Just because its not being produced anymore doesn't mean we should loose hope


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 9, 2013)

> The PlayStation 2 is survived by one child, the PlayStation 3, and a nephew, the PlayStation Portable.



Had me cracking. With a tear in my Eye.


----------



## Bonney (Jan 10, 2013)

My original PS2 bit the dust 2 years ago, but my current one is still hooked up and ready to play. I haven't played in a couple of months though unfortunately. Truly amazing was the PS2 game catalog and longevity. My favorite console followed by the SNES.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

okami, 
kingdom hearts 1 and 2 final mix, 
devil may cry 1 and 3, 
shadow of colossus, 
megaman x collection, 
megaman x8 (i liked it bite me) 
batman begins was my arkham asylum back then, 
tekken 5, 
soul calibur's 2 and 3, 
dbz budokai 3/infinite world, 
tomb raider, 
star wars battlefront 2
sly 2
god of war 1 and 2
spiderman 2

just to name a few from my library.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2013)

RIP Soldier. You have fought bravely. 
You still live on in my heart and computer as pcsx2. I also still have the fat version and it works okay. 
Dragon ball z infinite worlds, re4,final fantasy,def jam fight for ny,mgs 2 and 3, black,naruto ultimate ninja 4 & 5.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Jan 12, 2013)

I personally love my PS2 and have no intention of getting rid of it ever, but at the same time I really have to find somebody to repair it.

There are so many incredible games one this system I don't ever want to give it up, May the gaming lords wipe away all the tears from your eyes, May there be no more sorrow or pain, for the former world has passed away.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 13, 2013)

Haven't had one in 6-7 years.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2013)

The PS2 was an awesome console. Had awesome games in nearly every single genre.

I still remember the day I bought mine, I got it with GTA3 and no memory card and so I had to play the beginning of the game so many times it became ridiculous. At the time I was still a little kid and my parents were adamant that they were not going to pay for my gaming addiction so it took me a while to gather together the ?15 needed to buy the thing.


----------

